# IBSP sharks?



## Takem (Jul 21, 2012)

Can anyone point me in the right direction. My brother in law is getting the beach pass for IBSP. We want to target sharks at night in the summer. Is there a specific area of the park I should be targeting for sharks?


----------



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

The bathing beach area is known for browns.


----------

